# Une ballade with melodies



## Oscardude (Jun 7, 2019)

Feedback of any kind is greatly appreciated:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Very good, I think. I am studying your left hand patterns, they inspire me to be more creative with mine!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

I really enjoyed the piece. I wouldn't call it minimalist at all.

It has an openness of sound I really like, and a beautiful theme.

The recording I think you could spend a bit more time on your setup. It's panned fairly hard to the right ear, and the bass is a little boomy, almost rattly. It's hard to mic up piano. What mic(s) are you using? You might get very good results with something like a Zoom H6 for not stupid money.


----------

